# Ipad as wall mount touchscreen



## horsegoer

I know the iPad is a MOBILE device but I am really set on having something wall mounted and think this mY satisfy my needs for ac control mostly. I have been reading/researching on here about different touchscreen HA options e.g. Lutron, Homeseer, control 4 etc. But they are somewhat involved and expensive. Has anyone here us an IPad as I suggested? Are they mounts that can enabled the IPad to be removed? It needs to be charged/updated so I would need to run the wires to the iPad for this. All my walls are open now for the next few days.... Thanks.


----------



## haslip

 http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=183-235&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pla


----------



## greenbone

keep it simple



http://imgur.com/Tzlz3Ut.png%5B/IMG%5D




http://imgur.com/PC35juy.png%5B/IMG%5D


http://www.loxone.com/Pages/en/produkte/iPAD-WALLMOUNT/wallmount.aspx


----------



## greenbone

ive got a 10m usb cable attached, running back through the wall to a 5v usb charger in an AV closet ... works perfectly


----------



## horsegoer

Thanks guys. I would really like it to be recessed/flush mounted. Wonder if they make some sort of bracket like that. Can an iPad mini be used just the same? Most of the frames seem to be for iPad and not mini. Are there limitations, besides screen size, for the mini? It does have Wifi.


----------



## Neurorad

Vidabox makes an iPad mini mount, but not flush.


Cocoontech has a searchable database for iPad mounts.


Vidabox also makes a remote charging system which uses category cable.


Vidabox's mounts are as thin as picture frames.


----------



## horsegoer

I saw the Vidabox stuff. Thanks. So a mini will do the same as a regular ipad?


----------



## horsegoer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenbone*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen#post_23050975
> 
> 
> ive got a 10m usb cable attached, running back through the wall to a 5v usb charger in an AV closet ... works perfectly



Where did you buy that? Thanks


----------



## MMMorish




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *horsegoer*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen#post_23051331
> 
> 
> I saw the Vidabox stuff. Thanks. So a mini will do the same as a regular ipad?



Yup! Only smaller!


----------



## AlphaG

I use wall mount and mobile iPad's (with Savant home automation). Personally I think a hybrid option would be much better, like iPort's LaunchPort solutions. I am going to implement that as the best solution (with iPad mini's). Look it up ...


----------



## horsegoer

i want to mount my ipad recessed/flush on the wall(would really like a mount(not surface) that will enable me to "pop" the ipad out if I wanted to. I

m looking for ideas on where to run the usb to so I will have charging and updating capabilities. Just pop it out near an outlet? I know Vidabox has the Vcharger but I still need to mount the usb unit close to the ipad as I need to run the cable from the unit to the ipad so the USB can't be too long.


This looks good but what happens when I need to update my ipad if I can't readily remove it from the wall? If I run a usb a short length through the wall near a power outlet this will be ok but I'm not getting where the wire would end up near the outlet.....like I said before.....just hanging out? No......maybe a foot or two coiled in a box with a removable cover next to it.


http://www.vidabox.com/products_vcharger_moreimages_08.html


----------



## Neurorad

That Vidabox vCharger allows the power to be extended over category cable - power cable converted from USB to category cable. IIRC, can extend to 60 feet. That blue cable running into the wall, in this pic, is a category cable.

 

 


I'm no apple expert, but I'm pretty sure you don't need to physically connect the iPad to a PC anymore for updates - wireless updates.

http://www.macworld.com/article/1163060/up_close_with_ios_5_wireless_syncing_and_updating.html


----------



## horsegoer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen#post_23052737
> 
> 
> That Vidabox vCharger allows the power to be extended over category cable - power cable converted from USB to category cable. IIRC, can extend to 60 feet. That blue cable running into the wall, in this pic, is a category cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no apple expert, but I'm pretty sure you don't need to physically connect the iPad to a PC anymore for updates - wireless updates.
> 
> http://www.macworld.com/article/1163060/up_close_with_ios_5_wireless_syncing_and_updating.html



Thanks. I know it is POE. My dilemma is getting the USB connected to my mac if I have the ipad recessed(pretty much fixed) in the wall.


----------



## az1324




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *horsegoer*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen#post_23053008
> 
> 
> Thanks. I know it is POE. My dilemma is getting the USB connected to my mac if I have the ipad recessed(pretty much fixed) in the wall.



Why do you need to connect the USB to your mac? You can use wireless sync and the iPad can install its own software updates. Unless you are worried about jailbreak it probably isn't necessary.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neurorad*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen#post_23051105
> 
> 
> Vidabox's mounts are as thin as picture frames.



Fixed.


----------



## Neurorad

Hehe, yeah. But very nice picture frames, I might add.


----------



## Travisleo

Crestron's in-wall iPad dock is pretty sweet. We use a lot of them in high-end residences. Here's a picture of one if you want to see how it looks in a real project.

http://www.residentialsystemsinc.com/gallery/?album=1&gallery=16


----------



## SweetSpot

Agreed on Crestron's docks, they do look and work nicely. Travis, I like how you're using Crestron docks with a Savant system. Any reason you decided against Savant's own docks aside from the ability to easily remove the iPads?


----------



## horsegoer

Crestron dock looks very sweet. Want a iPad mini dock though(Crestron says its coming soon)[email protected]? I do have the iPad 1(lol I know...only use it for Internet)..... should/could I use that or is it too old thus might have limitations as a controller?


----------



## mystikjoe

to me the crestron looks like crap! i'm using two of the iport docks that i'm totally in love with. you would loose the ability to take ipad with you vs on walls. I have two installed one in family room area and one in theater. I run an assortment of apps mainly lutron home control and roomie remote. I use It as well with spotify to use as a juke box for my Marantz av 7005 with airplay! http://www.amazon.com/iPort-CMIW2000-Control-Mount-White/dp/B0046LWK3E/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362774473&sr=1-2&keywords=iport


----------



## horsegoer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystikjoe*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen#post_23057618
> 
> 
> to me the crestron looks like crap! i'm using two of the iport docks that i'm totally in love with. you would loose the ability to take ipad with you vs on walls. I have two installed one in family room area and one in theater. I run an assortment of apps mainly lutron home control and roomie remote. I use It as well with spotify to use as a juke box for my Marantz av 7005 with airplay! http://www.amazon.com/iPort-CMIW2000-Control-Mount-White/dp/B0046LWK3E/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362774473&sr=1-2&keywords=iport



I like it. Is the ipad esily removable from the mount/case? Are they going to make on for the mini? Thanks.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *horsegoer*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen#post_23059062
> 
> 
> I like it. Is the ipad esily removable from the mount/case? Are they going to make on for the mini? Thanks.



Yes, you can easily take the ipad out of the case, but there isn't really a point. It doesn't add that much bulk to it.


Their website says the mini sleeve is "coming soon" -- whatever that means. They also say the iPad 4 sleeve is "coming soon" and the iPad 4 has been out for a long while now -- likely they are having issues with the lightning port. So who knows how long it will take.


----------



## mystikjoe

licensing from apple is the hold up.


----------



## Mike Gibson

Hi there,


try Iroom Idock - flick me an email [email protected] and I can send you through photos and specs. iPad can charged and be removed. http://www.iroomidock.com.au/downloads/iRoom_iDock.pdf


----------



## K Shep

Trufig is the cleanest product I've seen. Out of your budget horsegoer but I'd like to share for those who haven't seen this product.

http://www.trufig.com/home.php


----------



## Neurorad

I wish I could talk my wife into spending the money on Trufig.


----------



## mystikjoe

here's some pics of my kitchen install in-wall paid 200 for mount on amazon and i'm very please with end results!


----------



## mystikjoe

(TRUFIG) People who balked at the $500 iPort mount ... hold onto your breeches. This iPad is likely to cost more than $2,000, like iPort's other touchscreen mounts.


to me that's insanity! I mean yes it looks better but for 10x as much money as I paid!


----------



## Neurorad

Unusual height for the touchscreen, at switch level. Next to a chair, or kitchen table? Kid height?


Really nice looking mount!


----------



## mystikjoe

I use it to control my radiora2 system (lights and hvac) and with roomie remote to control living room entertainment works good to quick browse shows on directv. use it with airplay to stream spotify or iTunes works like a jukebox! I use it to browse my cameras to see what's going on around my home as well. I have one in that area one in theater and one mobile that I use. It was a lot of extra money buying 3 ipads and mounts but the end result I love!


----------



## mystikjoe

here's the one that's in my theater (white spot was spackle touch up it's since been painted) I comfortable level to use when sitting! works amazing for lighting and av control without ever having to get up. I can even see who's at my front door without having to get up!


----------



## holyindian

Have a quick question guys. Can you keep your iPad or any android pad on when mounted on the wall only to turn off at night, turning off meaning sleep mode or the mode when the tablet need to be awakened with the push of the button. Will it cause the tablet to go bad if it is turned on all the time during day time? Does any one keep it turned on screen mode all the time?


----------



## mystikjoe

seems like a waste of energy, component life, to do that and I don't know how you would accomplish that. you could physically turn it off at night by pushing button and set sleep to never.


----------



## K Shep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystikjoe*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen#post_23107301
> 
> 
> (TRUFIG) People who balked at the $500 iPort mount ... hold onto your breeches. This iPad is likely to cost more than $2,000, like iPort's other touchscreen mounts.
> 
> 
> to me that's insanity! I mean yes it looks better but for 10x as much money as I paid!



There are folks who visit this site that aren't DIY integrator's. People building homes who are interested in product's that may be a fit for their new home.


Price may be your main consideration Joe but it isn't for everyone. Imagine working for an integration company that works on 20,000 square foot homes. Then imagine walking in to an Architect's office and showing them a product that will flush mount all of the electronic interface devices. That's Trufig. Then imagine selling your first $100,000 Trufig project. It's great revenue!


----------



## holyindian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystikjoe*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen/30#post_23126794
> 
> 
> seems like a waste of energy, component life, to do that and I don't know how you would accomplish that. you could physically turn it off at night by pushing button and set sleep to never.



Makes sense.. thanks for your reply.


ANyone knows of an app on android and ios both that can enable the screen to turn on when tapped on the screen? I have the samsung galaxy tab 10" mounted on the wall, and to turn it on each time i have to push around the sides.


----------



## gasbie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mystikjoe*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen#post_23107281
> 
> 
> here's some pics of my kitchen install in-wall paid 200 for mount on amazon and i'm very please with end results!




What is the name of this mount on amazon?


----------



## Neurorad




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gasbie*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen/30#post_23146884
> 
> 
> What is the name of this mount on amazon?


The mount says iPort on it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B0046LWK3E/ref=mw_dp_olp 


Might have been $200 for a used/gray market/open box unit.


----------



## mystikjoe

was 200 on amazon briefly then shot back up.


----------



## mystikjoe

price isn't my first consideration at all but 2000 dollars for a mount for a 500 dollar ipad just seems silly. I agree they look better but I need to feel the value in any product I buy and it's just not there for me. I paid 3000 for a brand new pioneer elite 141 plasma which was one of the best plasmas ever built. 60" monitor 3k vs ipad mount 2k. I understand there are people that would snatch that up but my entire radiora 2 system set me back only 3k. different strokes for different folks. I do understand the revenue end of it i'm in sales.


----------



## Travisleo

We like the Crestron docks because you can easily remove the iPad while still leaving it in the wall. Here's a quick pic of one of our installs.

http://www.residentialsystemsinc.com/gallery/?album=1&gallery=16 



Don't expect a dock for the ipad mini or the iPad4 anytime soon. The new lighting pin connector is a totally different licensing model from Apple and it is going to take a long time for these docks to hit the market.


----------



## trivago

Is there a mount for iPad mini?


----------



## A&M 350Z




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Travisleo*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen/30#post_23158327
> 
> 
> We like the Crestron docks because you can easily remove the iPad while still leaving it in the wall. Here's a quick pic of one of our installs.
> 
> http://www.residentialsystemsinc.com/gallery/?album=1&gallery=16
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect a dock for the ipad mini or the iPad4 anytime soon. The new lighting pin connector is a totally different licensing model from Apple and it is going to take a long time for these docks to hit the market.



Is that your opinion or based on inside knowledge? The crestron website has listed the ipad mini doc as "coming soon", albeit for quite some time know. I called their design showroom and was told around April but who knows if that is accurate . Certainly anxious to get a few of the mini mounts though if it takes much longer I might just go with the tsw touchscreens.


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A&M 350Z*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen/30#post_23159424
> 
> 
> The crestron website has listed the ipad mini doc as "coming soon", albeit for quite some time know.


Where on the Crestron website do you see the ipad mini doc as "coming soon"?


In the "Future Product Release Schedule" in the dealer section of Crestrons web site it does not list any iPad doc. It's not even in the "Release Date: TBA" section and it is certainly not in the "April Release" section of product release schedule.


As Travisleo stated


> Quote:
> Don't expect a dock for the ipad mini or the iPad4 anytime soon. The new lighting pin connector is a totally different licensing model from Apple and it is going to take a long time for these docks to hit the market.


as this is the case.


Just an FYI.


----------



## A&M 350Z

 http://www.crestron.com/products/apple_mac_iphone_ipod_ipad_control/ 



scroll down, grey box states "As you probably already know, the iPad mini is not only smaller than the iPad, but also uses a different connector. New Crestron in-wall and tabletop docks for iPad mini are in development and are coming soon. Be on the lookout for details and availability. " Also, in the compatibility table on that site it list ipad4 and mini as "coming soon"


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *A&M 350Z*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen/30#post_23159573
> 
> http://www.crestron.com/products/apple_mac_iphone_ipod_ipad_control/
> 
> 
> 
> scroll down, grey box states "As you probably already know, the iPad mini is not only smaller than the iPad, but also uses a different connector. New Crestron in-wall and tabletop docks for iPad mini are in development and are coming soon. Be on the lookout for details and availability. " Also, in the compatibility table on that site it list ipad4 and mini as "coming soon"



Got ya. That is the "Marketing" from Crestron. As I stated in my previous post, it's not even on the "Future Product Release Schedule." I would not hold my breath for a 4th Gen iPad or iPad Mini in-wall doc "Coming Soon."


----------



## auburnu008

Here is a ipad mini wall mount

http://www.vidabox.com/products_ipad_mini_wall_frame_mount.php


----------



## GoGo Delicious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *auburnu008*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen/30#post_23166581
> 
> 
> Here is a ipad mini wall mount
> 
> http://www.vidabox.com/products_ipad_mini_wall_frame_mount.php


But you can not charge it in wall which is a bummer.


The *Vidabox site states* you can charge the iPAD Mini using iPCX kit which uses CAT5/5e/6 cable to USB conversion. This will not work as the iPad Mini uses Apples Lighting connector and nowhere on Vidabox site does it show or state that it uses Apples Lighting connector.


----------



## Shady_

Check out my solution with an HP Touchpad in this same forum


Link here:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1466925/hp-touchpad-android-touchscreen-w-inductive-charging-in-wall-dock


----------



## madmic23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoGo Delicious*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen/30#post_23166699
> 
> 
> But you can not charge it in wall which is a bummer.
> 
> 
> The *Vidabox site states* you can charge the iPAD Mini using iPCX kit which uses CAT5/5e/6 cable to USB conversion. This will not work as the iPad Mini uses Apples Lighting connector and nowhere on Vidabox site does it show or state that it uses Apples Lighting connector.



You can charge a mini with that. The mini uses a lightning connector, but it's still just USB on the other end.


The vidabox website has a compatibility chart, and the iPad mini is clearly listed as compatible with their charging solution.


----------



## mludviksen

Have you considered the LaunchPort?


From their website:


> Quote:
> LaunchPort is a revolutionary way to mount and charge your iPad, virtually anywhere. The LaunchPort system consists of a Sleeve and any number of Stations. A Sleeve is a case that fits onto your iPad. A Station is the mount and charging unit that interacts with a Sleeve. A system requires a Sleeve and a Station.
> 
> 
> LaunchPort uses induction which means as soon as a Sleeve is mounted to a Station, charging begins immediately- without a 30-pin cable or conductive elements. Magnets are used to mount and affix your iPad in its Sleeve to a Station. The tabletop BaseStation only uses some of the magnets in the LaunchPort system, making it easier to grab and go. The WallStation uses all magnets in the system for secure and safe mounting. The magnets are located on the Sleeve case which means you can also mount it to any metallic surface like a refrigerator or work bench.


  


I'm waiting for the iPad4 compatible version which is expected to ship in June...


----------



## gadgetfreaky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mludviksen*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen/30#post_23326566
> 
> 
> Have you considered the LaunchPort?
> 
> 
> From their website:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for the iPad4 compatible version which is expected to ship in June...



I think I'm going to do the launchports. I like that you can easily pull it off the wall. It'd be a great place to mount the living room ipad/remote. walk in the room and pull it off the wall. put it back to charge.


----------



## [email protected]

Here is how I mounted my iPad2 in my kitchen. My wife mainly uses it for recipes on Pinterest and Pandora.


----------



## Neurorad

[email protected], that looks nice. Which mount is that?


I spent a few hours today looking for an under-cabinet ipad4 mount, no dice.


The only one I could find was the Griffin - a little bulky, when folded back; not well hidden behind a 2" lip trim.


Nothing from Omnimount, Premier, Chief, or Sanus (Sanus VTM5 doesn't fit ipad4).


----------



## [email protected]

I work in a library and it was in a pile of junk to be thrown away. Jackpot! I still don't know what it was exactly.


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ekkoville

Here is one I had been eyeing last week. Looks nice, has power options and will fit an iPad mini. And it's only $100 or so.

http://ipadwallmount.com/


----------



## Neurorad

I really want to go with an under-cabinet mount, for future flexibility. Back splash is likely an issue. I would use Launchport for wall mount.


I'll leave a spot for it, and keep my eyes open. Also ran cables for a possible future TV.


----------



## auger66

Mounting height?


I'm also looking to wall mount an iPad by a door. Is there a standard residential height to wall mount touch screens?


I've found 60" to center; 54-58" to bottom, etc.


Thanks.


----------



## bytor99999

That does look great. Clean on the wall. But On Amazon it is listed at $400 dollars. About the same price I just paid for the iPad minis themselves. Wish I could afford those.


Mark


----------



## yetis

Here is another option. About 400-500, all in including charge puck.

http://www.basalte.be/


----------



## audio4u2

These are the best ones I have seen for the price. http://www.iportmusic.com/support/CM 


Tyler


----------



## auger66

Pricey, but I'm getting this one for an iPad Air. Flush mount over studs.

http://padimount.com/


----------



## tadr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *holyindian*  /t/1462031/ipad-as-wall-mount-touchscreen/30#post_23125775
> 
> 
> Have a quick question guys. Can you keep your iPad or any android pad on when mounted on the wall only to turn off at night, turning off meaning sleep mode or the mode when the tablet need to be awakened with the push of the button. Will it cause the tablet to go bad if it is turned on all the time during day time? Does any one keep it turned on screen mode all the time?



I keep my android tablets on all the time in daydream mode with the click. Touch to wake it up and go to my custom launcher. Works great (so far)


----------



## harryofto


whatever that means. They also say the iPad 4 sleeve is "coming soon" and the iPad 4 has been out for a long while now -- likely they are having issues with the lightning port. So who knows how long it will take.


----------



## avbrett


I used a mount from amazon. I flushes into the wall. It's difficult to remove but I like that so it doesn't go missing.

 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GUDZKLU

 

There's one for the iPad mini too.

 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GUDZKLU


----------



## allthetime


I don't know what level of customization you are after but...

 

If you are using a computer with access to wifi as your control, I would highly recommend checking out TouchOSC and the OSC protocol in general.

 

Here is a very simple example of what it can do... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gEyp1TGS4E

 

Interfaces are simple-looking and completely customizable.


----------



## vrbrunzr


Loxone has a US web shop as well as US support.  Here is link to their wall mount.  

 

http://shop.loxone.com/enus/wallmounts.html


----------



## gadgetfreaky

I've now had my launchports for a few months. They are definitely worth it. White, with white cases. I have four launchports throughout the house, and 2 ipad mini's. so when there's nothing on them it looks fine, and it's super easy even for my 6yr old to pull it on and off to charge.


----------



## ojuicy

has anyone found a in-wall (not on wall) mount that will fit the old HP Touchpads (besides to $400 iPort). Thanks!


----------



## haworld

How about idocxonline ? I don't know much about this stuff, but I saw these today and thought I would share.


----------



## bwhitmore

Has anyone found a way to hard wire the Launchport Wall station in?

I love the look and functionality of the Launchport, but looking at that stupid plate down below that's simply plugged into an outlet sure is tacky.

There's gotta be a way to hard wire it in so you don't see any wires?

thanks!


----------



## FlyingDiver

bwhitmore said:


> Has anyone found a way to hard wire the Launchport Wall station in?
> 
> I love the look and functionality of the Launchport, but looking at that stupid plate down below that's simply plugged into an outlet sure is tacky.
> 
> There's gotta be a way to hard wire it in so you don't see any wires?
> 
> thanks!


The LauchPort gets DC power from it's "wall wart" transformer. I don't see why you couldn't run your own power line (longer than the one they supply) to some other location where you do want to put the transformer (and wall plate). The room on the other side of the wall you want to put the Port on would be easy. Other locations are certainly possible, such as an attic or basement. Just be sure to use in-wall rated wire of an appropriate size for the power. And check the environmental rating of the wall-wart if you decide to put it in the attic, it might not be rated for the temperatures you might get there.


----------



## SMHarman

Use a poe type supply. 
Run two cat cable to the launch port one for pore and one for data.


----------



## bwhitmore

SMHarman said:


> Use a poe type supply.
> Run two cat cable to the launch port one for pore and one for data.


Interesting idea. Could you please elaborate?

POE is defined as "power over Ethernet?" How would this be done?


----------



## jautor

bwhitmore said:


> Interesting idea. Could you please elaborate?
> 
> POE is defined as "power over Ethernet?" How would this be done?


If the end device doesn't support PoE, there's little reason to go through the expense and hassle, since PoE gear isn't inexpensive.

If you're going to run wires anyway, a 2-conductor thermostat wire (basically anything rated for low-voltage and in-wall usage) spliced onto the correct DC plugs at both ends and you're done.


----------



## SMHarman

bwhitmore said:


> Interesting idea. Could you please elaborate?
> 
> POE is defined as "power over Ethernet?" How would this be done?





jautor said:


> If the end device doesn't support PoE, there's little reason to go through the expense and hassle, since PoE gear isn't inexpensive.
> 
> If you're going to run wires anyway, a 2-conductor thermostat wire (basically anything rated for low-voltage and in-wall usage) spliced onto the correct DC plugs at both ends and you're done.


 Yeah, I did not explain this very well.

The back of the launchport looks like this.











There is nothing to stop you running thermostat wire, UL rated speaker wire, CAT5 and connecting it to the two power wires on the back. Running that wire to a remote location and then manking the power connection at the remote location. As many homes of people on this forum have structured cable wired in the walls and have surplus wired in the wall, I was pointing out that you could use one of these to make the power connection to the launchport and only need to cut the wall where the launchport and a suitably close piece of CAT5 are located. No need to fish a new wire through the wall.

https://www.launchport.com/shop/ipad-accessories/wall-station.html

Even details the AWG of the wire for different run lengths.

*Wire Size Chart**Max Length* *Gauge*25'24 AWG40'22 AWG60'20 AWG100'18 AWG150'16 AWG 
16 AWG is a basic speaker wire such as this from monoprice, good for a ridiculous 250' from launchport to power supply.
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10239&cs_id=1023903&p_id=2822&seq=1&format=2

CAT5 is 24 AWG so good for that 25' run.
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10233&cs_id=1023303&p_id=878&seq=1&format=2

As Jautor points out, true POE is a 48V power supply, what I was talking about was running a CAT5 cable and putting power through it, so 'running power over a spare ethernet cable' not running POE.


----------



## jautor

SMHarman said:


> As Jautor points out, true POE is a 48V power supply, what I was talking about was running a CAT5 cable and putting power through it, so 'running power over a spare ethernet cable' not running POE.


Let's coin a new term for everything that came before PoE... DCoC "DC over Category" 

And yes, anything with enough AWG and UL ratings will work perfectly fine. And to echo your 'spare' cable suggestion - if you're going to run *something*, cat5e is a really good choice, especially if there isn't one there already...


----------



## AnnapolisSony

Ever since I completed my room, I’ve been using an iPad to control things like my Sonos, my OPPO and my Yamaha AVR. My iPad was in a protective case and would either sit up on the bar top or the on the chairs. For the longest time I’ve wanted to mount it in the wall and recently I decided to finally tackle it. Honestly, I was blown away at the prices of some of the iPad wall mounts out there. Some of them even topped $300-$400 (iPort, etc.) which I knew right off the bat I was NOT going to pay. 

After going back and forth and back and forth I decided to take a leap and purchase a $99 mount from a guy on eBay. I later found he sells his mount on a website at: 

http://www.simplewallmount.com 

I needed two things in a wall mount: 1) An attractive looking, *easily-removable* flush mount with home button exposed 2) Option to hook up a charger/power cable. 

This product delivered both and for a fraction of the cost of most others on the market. It actually comes with two face plates so you have a couple of different looks if desired. 

I installed it last night and it was a piece of cake. The wall that I installed it on backs right up against my equipment rack room so I was able to run the charger cord thru the wall and plug it into an outlet on the other side. Very simple. I especially like this mount because the faceplate is removable by way of magnets (strong magnets at that). It comes off easily and the iPad pops right out. Wifi signal is not affected by the mount whatsoever. I still have to spackle and touch up a couple of holes from something that was hanging there before but here are a couple of shots of the new wall mount shortly after I finished:



















*Close up:*










*Face plate off: *









*Back of face plate:*









*If you are in the market for a nice, AFFORDABLE iPad wall mount, I highly recommend this product!!*


----------



## oktoberrust11

Nice find! Looks great, thanks for the feedback & pics!


----------



## AV_Integrated

Woot! Redskins!


----------



## Ziba Ji

what is the best, reasonable priced, on wall, iPad unit removable wall mount with electric connect. i have an iPad mini 4


----------



## R3dBull

I searched over the web and I found "Basalte" wall mounting system. I have sent them an email for pricing and I hope will be less than $100 for the ipad since I will need total 6 to install them to evry single room.


----------



## R3dBull

Forgot to mention that "Basalte" product is the EVE series and it has also for ipods & ipad mini. Also there is another product called "Design wall frame Apple ipod Touch 4 Generation" from Lingg-Janke. It seems that is cheaper than other in the market (from my search) and they have for ipad too (not sure if it is for latest ipad models).


----------

